
Your new internet identity - sidmvm
https://helptap.com
======
brudgers
Perhaps instructions on use might provide a better user experience than a
popup requesting the user allow push notifications. After visiting the site, I
had no idea what it does or is supposed to do.

Good luck.

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10893016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10893016)

